# Simmons speaks truth on Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Thank God this season is about to end.


lol Nash/Carter thing is hilarious.




> NBA Power Poll: Non-contenders
> 
> THE WRONG CONFERENCE
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=simmons/110401&sportCat=nba


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I read that article before too, haha. Grant and Nash have been amazing as usual, but Carter has been terribly inconsistent >_>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

MeirToTheWise said:


> I read that article before too, haha. Grant and Nash have been amazing as usual, but Carter has been *consistently terrible* >_>


I fixed it for you.


----------

